# STRETCH CRUISERS Only!!!!!



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Looking for some idea's on this one I just came up on


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1101_lrmp_2008_stretch_beach_cruiser/ he is mine


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> Looking for some idea's on this one I just came up on


New look


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

How do I make the picture bigger


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

I use photobucket.com


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Dont hurt yourself its a lot to take in


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

that b**** is bad but I wish have a side view to see the bike better


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Lownslow302 said:


> Dont hurt yourself its a lot to take in


More pics please


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

brn2ridelo said:


> More pics please


The Cantilever types are all practically built the same way as the OG Burro Cruiser.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## jUsTcLOwNiNg (Jun 15, 2013)

Just Clowning Stretch Cruiser


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

i just got one of these, i need to drop the seat down on it a bit, ill be modding it up a bit but ridding the heck out of it. 

im wondering if a bent fork will make it more unstable. 

Also looking for a better saddle, i might have to sacrafice comfort for looks. also the foam grips suck so ill be changing that allong with the kickstand.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

slo said:


> i just got one of these, i need to drop the seat down on it a bit, ill be modding it up a bit but ridding the heck out of it.
> 
> im wondering if a bent fork will make it more unstable.
> 
> Also looking for a better saddle, i might have to sacrafice comfort for looks. also the foam grips suck so ill be changing that allong with the kickstand.


Post pics


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

brn2ridelo said:


> Post pics




I see you knew slick


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

slo said:


> I see you knew slick


Yes sir my road dog from cali we grew up together


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

brn2ridelo said:


> Yes sir my road dog from cali we grew up together


Hell yeah that was our patna' donw here.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

slo said:


> Hell yeah that was our patna' donw here.


I drove in from cali to the funeral


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> I drove in from cali to the funeral


wish we would have had a chance to meet yall. Saw a ton of DD shirts from people I didnt recognize there. but with the situation, things were too hectic. 
Slick was a damn one-of-a-kind. Miss that fool every day.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> wish we would have had a chance to meet yall. Saw a ton of DD shirts from people I didnt recognize there. but with the situation, things were too hectic.
> Slick was a damn one-of-a-kind. Miss that fool every day.





slo said:


> Hell yeah that was our patna' donw here.


Plans are under way to visit him on his b-day July 8th next year maybe we can all meet up and have a few drinks in his honor


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> Plans are under way to visit him on his b-day July 8th next year maybe we can all meet up and have a few drinks in his honor




no fukkn doubt man


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

regular 26" fenders dont fit these right?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

slo said:


> regular 26" fenders dont fit these right?


Yes they should fit fine my stretch and my regular schwinn beach cruiser I've switched them out on each other before they fit fine the only thing is the schwinns fenders were longer then the stretch but as far as fitment they went on perfect


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Girls stretch


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


> Girls stretch


 this is bad ass


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

this is what my front door always looks like cause I ride every day. my bike aka LA BURRA


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

New look coming soon


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

brn2ridelo said:


> New look coming soon


you shouldve cut the rear and lowered it some.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

The 5th one is sick:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> The 5th one is sick:thumbsup:


Firebikes, Mortician. they still make frames if you got the paper, if youre going to build one you go all out theyre not the kind of bikes to slap bullshit daytons on.
http://firebikes.com/for-sale.html


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 722385


how does it steer with bent forks, ive ridden 20" bikes no problem but im thinking the stretchs might be a liitle weirder.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Lownslow302 said:


>


anyone know where I can get tires like these white walls or blackwalls.....what size are these tires?.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

brn2ridelo said:


> anyone know where I can get tires like these white walls or blackwalls.....what size are these tires?.


26x3, ebay or any real bike shop. theyre usually 30 a piece but ive seen them cheaper, you might have to ditch your fenders.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Im pmed you a link, you wont get much help of stretch cruisers here


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

slo said:


> how does it steer with bent forks, ive ridden 20" bikes no problem but im thinking the stretchs might be a liitle weirder.


 My old daily cruiser with bent forks never caused any problem.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

gizmo1 said:


> My old daily cruiser with bent forks never caused any problem.


 fkn love how it looks, just don't want to spend on a fork if its gona ride all messed up compared to now... I take it out every other day for a mile or two so want o keep it comfortable. love the twisted bars on it...


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Well in my opinion bikes always ride more comfortably with the straight springer forks but its still a good cruiser with the bent forks. One thing about it is that the damn bike is already long enough making it hard to turn around and move in and out of my house but the bent forks made it even longer and harder to get in and out of the front door.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

gizmo1 said:


> Well in my opinion bikes always ride more comfortably with the straight springer forks but its still a good cruiser with the bent forks. One thing about it is that the damn bike is already long enough making it hard to turn around and move in and out of my house but the bent forks made it even longer and harder to get in and out of the front door.


that was my concern too long so you get a shorter weird turn that moves the frame too much, i might just buy one and see how it feels.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Here's mine , pearl paint job fully engraved rear fender and sprocket, led lights , d twist fork bars , kick stand bearing cups, and electric setup to raise and Lower it with custom leather seat


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

For got to say suicide shifter yes it's a 3 speed bike


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

dammm speechless bro looks fuckn sickkkk


ripsta85 said:


> Here's mine , pearl paint job fully engraved rear fender and sprocket, led lights , d twist fork bars , kick stand bearing cups, and electric setup to raise and Lower it with custom leather seat


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

furby714 said:


> dammm speechless bro looks fuckn sickkkk


Thanks both wheels are drilled for disc breaks


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

ripsta85 said:


> Thanks both wheels are drilled for disc breaks


how much were the wheels alone


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

furby714 said:


> how much were the wheels alone


 about $600 with all the features that's 3 speed hub with coaster break, drilled for disc break they are 65mm if you guys want a good website with more pics of stretch bikes check out slownlow.com


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Wooden Stretch


----------



## jUsTcLOwNiNg (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

jUsTcLOwNiNg said:


> View attachment 755626


Sick ass bike!!!....how about bigger pics so we can see more details


----------



## jUsTcLOwNiNg (Jun 15, 2013)

brn2ridelo said:


> Sick ass bike!!!....how about bigger pics so we can see more details


Yeah ill be posting more


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> New look coming soon


Finished my frame just needs paint


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

brn2ridelo said:


>


always liked this one, thats what made me get one for sure. not sure if ill fill thank and body mod it though.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Took mines to the beach the other day, rode it on the seawall for a while. still debating what else to do to it...


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Awesome I prefer that style of frame as opposed to the other lowrider collection limo stretch frames.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Mine....


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Martian said:


> Mine....


Looks sick you have any more pics


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

brn2ridelo said:


> Looks sick you have any more pics


----------



## WD68_Revenge (Oct 3, 2013)

Wondering are people using 24inch wheels or 26inch wheels. Some of the wheels look smaller. Just a question because I would think if you put 24inch wheels you get a little lower on these bikes.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

WD68_Revenge said:


> Wondering are people using 24inch wheels or 26inch wheels. Some of the wheels look smaller. Just a question because I would think if you put 24inch wheels you get a little lower on these bikes.


 24x3s tires looks better and ride better take up the same space as 26" wheels. if you 1.75s on 24s youll get a small drop.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


>


This looks almost like the exact color I painted mine lol.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

THIS IS MY SOMEWHAT STRECH PROJECT RAT BIKE


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Nice...keep posting pics:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jUsTcLOwNiNg (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Capone Designs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Capone Designs said:


> View attachment 908786
> View attachment 908810
> View attachment 908818
> View attachment 908826
> ...


Sick ass bike more pics please


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks for the inspiration :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR 4th ANUAL BEACH CRUISE IN SO CAL MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT EL PROFE 562-879-4376 


OUR LOWRIDER BIKE BEACH CRUISE 



OUR SECOND ANUAL PICNIC WITH 
THE HOMIES FROM 
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT

Im looking for a stretch frame in So Cal just a frame


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)




----------

